
Show HN: Ask Alexa for the prices of over 2000 cryptocoins - jonathan-kosgei
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079KJ4KVN/
======
hanniabu
It seems coinmarketcap.com only has 1511 listed. Wonder where the other 489
are coming from.

~~~
jonathan-kosgei
>>> import requests

>>> data =
requests.get('[https://www.cryptocompare.com/api/data/coinlist/'](https://www.cryptocompare.com/api/data/coinlist/'))

>>> data = data.json()

>>> len(data['Data'].keys())

2148

